# Help me setup the ultimate ciclid tank...



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

I did have a prior post but that was just a general question on the size. I wanted to address the tank itself in this one, since I just got my 75 gallon tank today. I just need to clean it up before i fill it up. I know I probably can't set up THE ultimate tank, but since I'll take my time in setting this tank up, I'd like to make do it right the first time. Does anyone have any suggestions on decor and gravel I can put into it. I was planning on planting the tank as well. Any suggestions from yall seasoned veterans would be nice. I haven't really set my mind on any filters or anything in particular yet. The size of the ciclids I'm looking for are in the medium range, I'm not sure what they're called but I know that they come in a variety of colors.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Cichlids and planted tank are like oil and water. Cichlids dig something fierce. Are you looking for Africans, South American, or new world cichlids? That would help alot. it sounds like you are looking for africans from the bottom of your post. 

Personally I would do a 3d background (there are links on this site I believe) I would put in black or tan sand too start with. then fing some nice haps and peackocks to go with it. 

I would choose a good canister filter (filstar xp3 or an ehiem) you can find some canisters have heaters built in.

I am sure someone else can also elaborate a little more.


----------



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

Okay now I decided to put just rocks into the cichlid tank, so that means I can move most of the rocks from my community tank (which is still being set up right now...only 12 fish in there right now). I'll make that my planted tank and the cichild tank will be some kind of rock formation. I got the water and gravel in the 75 gallon tank already. I would go with sand but I had already bought the two bags of gravel for it a while back. I'll need to add more to it later. Heres a photo of the tanks...the one to the side is my community...its been up for 3 months and the 75 that I just set up. I'd gladly take more suggestions.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Well if your going african I would suggest Texas holey rock. It really makes for an amazing tank.


----------



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

Texas holey rock might not be hard to come by for me since I do live in Houston...after looking at a few cichlid setups on the forum. I like the look...still trying to figure out more stuff before I continue. I think I came across a few pieces at one of the places. Is the sand for the aquarium...is it marine sand?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

you can use almost any sand. Play sand, Tahitian moon sand, white silica sand, 3M color quarts if you can find it (it is pretty reasonable, just hard to find) or they make a substrate specifically fpr African Rift Lake cichlids. Holey rock will look nice. I would go with a darker sustratethe too offset the white rock, as well as a dark background. Too much light aquasacaping could lead to the bleaching of your sishes colors. Take a look at Tang 55 in the photos section. (that is my tank) All holey rock with white background.


----------



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

I have already added 50 pounds of gravel. Where do I find sand other than play sand? I saw some at the local fish store but they only sold in small 5 pound bags. I like your all holey rock tank. Its nice...I'll probably go with a few holey rocks and mix them with others. This tank will probably be more showy than the 40 gallon that you see to the side. Unfortunately when you walk in the door the 40 is what u see first. Do you guys think that two aqua clear 300s should filter this tank pretty well? I want to stay away from canister filters for now...my magnum 350 I have has too many parts to clean. I still have it on hold if i need it though.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I think tose filters should be fine on your tank. You can certainly do gravel if that is what you wish. If not you can find TMS on line in 20 lb bags, try petsolutions.com or fosterandsmiths.com. If white is what you want you can go to lowes or home depot. I have also mixed "Holey" rock with flat rock and I think it turned out OK.

Recent photo I took a couple days ago.


----------



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

Those are nice setups. I like the sand alot...I may delegate the gravel to my dad's tank at my house and get sand for my tank. What color is the background that you ahve there...dark blue or black?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I wanted holey rock for my tank but I cant find it around here and its too darn expensive to order online! Shipping is massive!

ILC, your tanks look awesome!!!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

The 55 at the top pic has a blue background. The 120 at the bottom has a black background. for the black I took a piece of scrap FRP and cut it to size then used Krylon Fusion paint and just spray painted it.


----------



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

I was wondering, since I was getting two Aquaclears, would two aquaclear 200s be sufficient or is it better to just go with the two 300s...since one 300 is rated for 70 max already...and one 200 is for 50 gallons max...then two 200s should be more than enough for a 75 gallon? Or is it still safer to jsut go with the two 300s?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

The more filtration you have the better, More filtration can mean more fish load in your tank.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I would go with the 300's


----------

